# Code 12 Problem



## fablex (May 24, 2005)

Hi, i dont know if this is the right forum, if not, please move/delete the topic.

I got a problem installing a PCMCIA Wireless Network Card on my pc. The model is Evo-W54PCM (it shows up as a 802.11g Wirelss lan Carbuss / Fabrikant Ralink Techonolgy, Inc.). I put it in my laptop, boot up the pc, install the latest drivers and then do a reboot.
Then, it doesnt works. I get a Code 12 (not enough free sources) Error. I tried to disable the other network card, freeing sources, but it didnt help. Then i disabled all the com and printer ports, usb ports, infrared port, and anything I could miss, but it still got the error (did a reboot in between before checking).
I dont know how to solve this, can anyonw help me?

I am running on a Windows XP Service Pack 2 operating system. The laptop has a 2.8Ghz Pentium 4 proccessor (clock speed 1.40Ghz) and 256mb of RAM.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

This sounds like a problem with the pcmcia (pc card) drivers. They are not assigning the correct system resources to the card to make it work. 

Go to the system control panel,hardware, device manager and look and the pcmcia drivers. See if they have a ! or X next to them. Try deleting them and let the system reload them next boot. You may need a driver disk for this.


----------

